# Pontoon duck boat



## JOHNNY A (Mar 6, 2010)

Sounds like we are gonna be given an 18ft pontoon with a 50 hp outboard and electric trim. Of course my first thought was duck boat. Has anybody done this as a trailerable rig. Is it gonna be worth the time and effort. I know we've taken it in some wadeable water at the sand bar in houghton lake. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn you guys are goin all out this season huh? Big step up from running into your guys on the lake last season. 

Pontoons are awesome, pretty much a battle barge. I'll rap with you this weekend about it.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## JOHNNY A (Mar 6, 2010)

It will be cool if it all works out. The trim on the motor will be awsome


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

the only thing I would is that the lower the beter for the side walls..


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

I think I remember Shiawasee Kid doing one or posting up pictures of one years ago.

I have always wanted to do one and then go down to salvation army and put in some lazy boy recliners to hunt out of.......that would the life.


----------



## JOHNNY A (Mar 6, 2010)

Dead Bird said:


> the only thing I would is that the lower the beter for the side walls..


I was thinking that also, I want to keep it as low profile as possible. Thanks for the pics.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

We always have big groups of ppl on the opener and were considering the same idea for our pontoon. We were thinking about covering with marsh grass and sticks to make it look like a little island in the middle of the lake.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

The "Best" camo you can put on it would be Cedar.......
The more hard shell/hard covering you put on that pontoon the more sail you create. Making it difficult to handle.....been there....

Shot more ducks playing cars in the middle of the afternoon, there was always a fight over the 1 fishing pole we would bring, pounded the perch once and awhile.


----------



## cornfieldbill (Jun 6, 2009)

:idea:


Mike L said:


> The "Best" camo you can put on it would be Cedar.......
> The more hard shell/hard covering you put on that pontoon the more sail you create. Making it difficult to handle.....been there....
> 
> Shot more ducks playing cars in the middle of the afternoon, there was always a fight over the 1 fishing pole we would bring, pounded the perch once and awhile.


 CEDAR CEDAR CEDAR:idea:


----------



## JUSTCATCHINUM (Feb 19, 2004)

Did someone say CEDAR?


----------



## Ruger-44 (Apr 2, 2009)

The recent issue of Wildfowl (the Equipment issue) has a good article on turning a pontoon into a duck killing platform. It had some really good ideas regarding making the pontoons able to be filled with water, and drained, to lower the boat's profile in the water. It looks like an island when it's set up. Good luck with your project.


----------



## JOHNNY A (Mar 6, 2010)

Ruger-44 said:


> The recent issue of Wildfowl (the Equipment issue) has a good article on turning a pontoon into a duck killing platform. It had some really good ideas regarding making the pontoons able to be filled with water, and drained, to lower the boat's profile in the water. It looks like an island when it's set up. Good luck with your project.


That sounds awesome I'll be looking into that. Does cedar work even if there is none around I hunt mainly marsh


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

If you hunt only marsh ? Then I guess I'd have to question the use of a pontoon at all. You need room to maneuver these things. Trying to camo a pontoon is a chore, especially if you try to do it with marsh grass.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

This is one i put together a several years ago. Killed tons of bluebills out of this boat on the bay when bills where plentiful. I trailored it a little but, and left it also but i wouldnt trust a permanent blind on the bay now days. To many thieves and vandals out there. Low profile is best.
I run and gun to much for this now and she currently resides in the UP coverered in cedar and still hunting. Some days ducks came right in and other days notta. Now if i make natural blinds out of surrounding area with better results. It takes a great spot to brush in a toon to make it natural looking. Sheer numbers on the bay is why this one worked in this spot. FUn to hunt out of and warm on cold days though.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Did someone mention pontoon boat blinds? :lol: This is docked in a canal behind my place on Sand Point and they use it on Wild Fowl Bay.


----------



## JOHNNY A (Mar 6, 2010)

Buddwiser said:


> Did someone mention pontoon boat blinds? :lol: This is docked in a canal behind my place on Sand Point and they use it on Wild Fowl Bay.


That is a sail boat but look f'n sweet!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

